# Rewiring Router Switch???



## Round 'n round I go... (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a Triton MOF001C (2-1/4 hp) router on a Bench Dog ProTop Contractor Table.

I would like to rewire the router so that I can have a more conveniently placed switch on the outside of the router table to turn the router on/off. Has anyone here done this with a Triton router? Is so, how? Pics? Thanks.

Cliff.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would switch the outlet box you plug it into or use a foot switch before I would rewire the router. You can use a standard light switch to turn the power on and off or you could get a paddle switch from someone like Grizzley to do that with. 

Welcome to the forum by the way..


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Cliff, glad to see you join our community.
I agree with Charles number of manufacturers make external switches, kreg rockler,woodcraft and numerous others.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*No...no...no*



boxedin said:


> I have a Triton MOF001C (2-1/4 hp) router on a Bench Dog ProTop Contractor Table.
> 
> I would like to rewire the router so that I can have a more conveniently placed switch on the outside of the router table to turn the router on/off. Has anyone here done this with a Triton router? Is so, how? Pics? Thanks.
> 
> Cliff.


Don't do it...The safety sliding switch is there for a reason....:angry:


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I have the same router... I put an outlet inside the table base and wired it to a switch on the outside...


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

I agree with the above. I've done it on both of my router tables. The additional comment I will make is to use a paddle switch that is located in a location where you can easily hit it with a knee. Don't depend on having to use your hands to shut it down.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

boxedin said:


> I have a Triton MOF001C (2-1/4 hp) router on a Bench Dog ProTop Contractor Table.
> 
> I would like to rewire the router so that I can have a more conveniently placed switch on the outside of the router table to turn the router on/off. Has anyone here done this with a Triton router? Is so, how? Pics? Thanks.
> 
> Cliff.


I misunderstood his post on the first read. From what Cliff said I think by "rewire the router" he did not want to actually do wiring in or on the router itself. It sounds to me as if he is looking for ideas on an external switch as well as location and mounting same on his brand/type router table. 

I am sure there must be some members that have the same combination or similar who already have done so. To me pictures are the easiest way to explain something like this. I could post a picture of a paddle switch mounted on an old Delta table saw base under my shop built router table with a HF router but I think it is probably not even close to his situation. :no:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9761-how-wire-one-up.html

===


----------



## locin (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Cliff and welcome to the forum,
I have attached some photos of how I attached my Router which is a 3 ¼ hp triton and my shop vac. The power point attached to the table is plugged into any power outlet in the garage/workshop, the router is plugged into the shop vac and the shop vac is plugged into the power point on the side of the table. I leave the router on (except when changing bits), when I flick the power point on the side of the table both the shop vac and the router start.
Hope this helps,
Nicko


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I use a switch from Rockler.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

boxedin said:


> I have a Triton MOF001C (2-1/4 hp) router on a Bench Dog ProTop Contractor Table.
> 
> I would like to rewire the router so that I can have a more conveniently placed switch on the outside of the router table to turn the router on/off. Has anyone here done this with a Triton router? Is so, how? Pics? Thanks.
> 
> Cliff.


These shots show how my router and dust collector are configured. The router is left on except of course for bit change and when the front switch is operated both the router and dust collector come on together. The last shot shows more master/slave switches under "construction" simply a matter of wiring the module into a suitable box. Because you have forgotten to complete your public profile I have no way of knowing if you have electrical wiring experience.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I also use one like that on one of the router tables..

====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Doesn't it make things easy Bob. I'm in the process of fitting one on each machine which now has it's own DC.
In the new year after my shoulder recovers from the surgery that's due Feb. 4th. I'm going to make a system for my friend John whereby each of his two 2hp DC can be shared between two machines at the flick of a switch.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

like other have said, don't take the router apart, just get elec. plastic box with a outlet to plug in items, this will give you 2 outlets, one for a vaccum? or lite? than get another box for a electric switch and use a short pigtail to hook both togother, use the switch to turn on router ? their are a few way to do this, i been in repair for 50 or so yrs around this stuff , do it the easy way , if you don't know how to do the hook up , i am sure some one here can draw a schematic, i don't have the program to do that good luck


----------



## Round 'n round I go... (Dec 20, 2013)

Nicko, thanks for the photos. That will work for me too  

What is the add-on to the vacuum system? Some sort of coarse material remover??


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

locin said:


> Hi Cliff and welcome to the forum,
> I have attached some photos of how I attached my Router which is a 3 ¼ hp triton and my shop vac. The power point attached to the table is plugged into any power outlet in the garage/workshop, the router is plugged into the shop vac and the shop vac is plugged into the power point on the side of the table. I leave the router on (except when changing bits), when I flick the power point on the side of the table both the shop vac and the router start.
> Hope this helps,
> Nicko


That system relies of course on a shop vac having a power point that is in parallel with it's motor.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

With this range of Festool DC the vac plugs into the power point and the router/saw etc plugs into the vac which comes on when the tool is switched on, in other words they contain a master/slave switch which senses the current drawn by the tool and and so switches on.

Just Tools Australia - Tool Specialist in Power & Cordless Tools, Hand & Air Tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

One thing nobody mentioned is you can not plug your router into an external speed controller. If you do this it will cause the soft start/speed controller in your router to burn out and that is expensive. External speed controllers can only be used with single speed routers or routers that have been modified.


----------

